
Show HN: PgANN Approximate Nearest Neighbor Searches with PostgreSQL Back End - bobosha
https://github.com/netrasys/pgANN
======
bobosha
The motivation for this work came about since most ANN tools (Annoy, FAISS
etc.) are relied on in-memory storage of vectors and would not support CRUDs.
pgANN leverages the GIST index and cube extension (postgres) to provide ANN
searches with CRUDs and easier management. Hope this is of some use to the
community.

